# is ther a way that i can make a gas fire place burn wood with out puting in a new fire place



## hotsaws (Aug 28, 2008)

is ther a way that i can make a gas fire place burn wood with out puting in a new fire place


----------



## webbie (Aug 28, 2008)

Short answer - NO.

Longer answer - only if the fireplace was originally a wood burning which was converted with gas logs. Then the logs can be removed and it converted back to wood.


----------



## hotsaws (Aug 29, 2008)

how can i if the fireplace was originally a wood burning  see we brought the house a 3 years ago it was gas then but i think it might have  been a woodburner at one time


----------



## webbie (Aug 30, 2008)

timber said:
			
		

> how can i if the fireplace was originally a wood burning  see we brought the house a 3 years ago it was gas then but i think it might have  been a woodburner at one time



There should be a label on the fireplace - open where the gas valve is...

Basically, if you have an area underneath the fireplace with a gas valve and other stuff in it - it's a gas fireplace!

If it was converted, the valve is more likely to be in the inside of the fireplace.

Also, what is the vent situation? If it goes up through the roof or a frame structure, then check the size of the pipe - that will tell you a lot.


----------



## hotsaws (Aug 30, 2008)

it goes through a  chimney


----------



## hotsaws (Aug 30, 2008)

wall we are going 2 call a chimney sweep out 2 see it and see what he says about get it 2 burn wood


----------

